

Did Twitter steal Scribd's design? - kimnguyen247

Did Twitter deliberately steal Scribd's UI? I haven't as yet experience the new Twitter design roll out but I can't stop seeing the similarities between scribd.com and the new twitter.com design.<p>Compare the pair, I dare.
======
faramarz
Not really. I can see the top bar maybe throwing you off.. but everything else
is made different, for totally different purposes.

I think twitter is trying to bring the iPad experience to the web. there's
similarity there.

~~~
kimnguyen247
That's what I meant, the navigation bar is a rip off.

I'll be on Scribd in the mean time to sooth my agonizing wait.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I must be seeing a different site to you two - going to them both now they
seem quite different to me. Similarly colour schemes but very far from
identical.

<http://imgur.com/zxoED.jpg> \- image of twitter vs scribd on my desktop.

I do website design part-time, incidentally.

------
genezeta
I actually find it more reminiscent of this:
[http://www.informationarchitects.jp/en/ias-2006-facebook-
des...](http://www.informationarchitects.jp/en/ias-2006-facebook-designs-
redesigned/)

------
malandrew
my man Pablo Picasso said it best:

"Good artists copy, great artists steal."

------
pstinnett
I've always thought that Scribd and Gist have very similar logos.

<http://gist.com/>

<http://www.scribd.com/>

------
Dwayne25
WOW! They're very similar indeed...

